# Little Moroccan...



## stells (Sep 17, 2009)

settling into her enclosure...














The enclosure is a little bit big lol


----------



## Isa (Sep 17, 2009)

Awww sooo cute  It looks like she really likes her new enclosure. You did a very good job with the enclosure by the way, I really like it


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 17, 2009)

Kelly she is such a sweatheat. She looks as if she is settling in well how wide is her enclosure?


----------



## shelber10 (Sep 17, 2009)

nice tortoise its sooo adorable


----------



## stells (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks 

Robyn the enclosure is just over 2ft wide


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 17, 2009)

Cute! Looks like she has some growing to do.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 17, 2009)

Cute! Is the green stuff food? Do you have something to put the food on? That's a huge enclosure! Any reason you didn't block part of it off so it grows with her? It's cool looking! Best wishes.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 17, 2009)

Omg she is SO CUTE!!! I want one 
Love her enclosure!! Nelson is jealous of all that space  She's going to get a ton of exercise!


----------



## stells (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks 

Green stuff??? There is a piece of slate next to the water bowl for food... That enclosure is just part of a massive table which is set on two tiers... the top being sectioned into 3 enclosures for little ones....there is a spare enclosure to the right of this one... the bottom into 2.... one being for my star.... the other being for some new additions coming in the next couple of weeks... it is in my house (not my tortoise shed) which is pretty warm.... so no problems with heat.... i like to give my tortoises plenty of space and have never had a problem doing so... i also have another 5 Moroccan eggs to hatch... 1 which is in progress as i type... the other due in a few weeks...


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 17, 2009)

The first picture shows something green.


----------



## stells (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats just how the light from the UV/heat combined lamp shows on camera...


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow I never would have guessed that.


----------



## Stazz (Sep 22, 2009)

WOOOOW what a huge enclosure !!! Tallula would love that haha. Such a precious looking little baby, and how lucky too!


----------

